# Where is my picture album?



## JohnnyCNote (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been trying to find my picture album but it says that I need to create one, as if I never have before. Oddly, the pictures I uploaded are still available, as they show up on several of my old messages.

Did I miss something when the forum software was changed? I haven't been on all that often, but I do like to use the hosting feature.

What gives?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2010)

Apparently the hosting feature went a little wacky when some of the forum changes were made recently. 

Sorry, I can't really explain it further, as I'm not 100% sure what happened. Check the thread called "Updates".


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!



> Check the thread called "Updates".



I checked it out but it didn't say much. I did a search for Image Host but didn't find anything relevant. I wonder if anyone can provide a work-around . . .


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 29, 2010)

The image-host/upload manager has been faulty for ages and I don't doubt that the latest upgrades have probably neutered them even further. My guess is that you're shit out of luck, but if you do manage to work something out, let us all know.


----------



## JohnnyCNote (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, if I happen to stumble across something that works, I'll let youse know . . .


----------

